# Is 22% Protein too low for a senior dog



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I have two senior dogs, one is 9, the other is 8. I am considering feeding them, as part of my rotation, Petcurean Sensitivity + Shine Limited Ingredient Venison, which has 22% protein. Is that too little protein for my dogs?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, way too low. Senior dogs need a higher protein food.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Agree, that is too low. It's recommended that healthy adult dogs get 1g of protein per pound of body weight. For older dogs I like to make sure they get at least about 1.5g of protein per pound. Unless your dog eats a ton, I don't think a food with 22% protein would meet those needs.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

LProf, I don't have any senior dogs right now but I would probably feed a food around 22%. the debate over protein will never end but for me major studies show there is no deficiencies in dog foods as low as 18% protein. Your older dogs have a much better chance of having kidney issues as they age so restricting or at least controlling protein makes sense. there is literally no study showing muscle wasting on low protein. of course the real issue is if the dog is getting all the amino acids it needs and that is easy to test. The actual phosphorus level from the protein would be my main concern even over the protein. All literature in medical journals will discuss phosphorus much more than protein. So call the company and get that level, not min or max's. I'd also be looking for an antioxidant package of Vit E at 500+ mg. And keep them lean too!!!


----------

